# Leistungeinschätzung Acer Aspire V5-573G bzw. Alternative?



## RubinRaptoR (10. Juli 2013)

*Leistungeinschätzung Acer Aspire V5-573G bzw. Alternative?*

Wie der Threadname bereits sagt, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir folgendes Notebook zuzulegen:
Acer Aspire V5-573G-54208G50aii silber Core i5-4200U 8GB Full HD GT750M

Allerdings bin ich bei Notebooks nicht so vertraut mir der Materie bzw. kann sie nicht so gut abschätzen. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall eine der neuen Haswell-CPUs und eine Auflösung, die mehr als 1366x768 bietet. Desweiteren eine dezidierte GPU, da ich doch ab und an zu spielen gedenke. Dann aber in der Regel etwas ältere Games, Bad Company 2 dürfte mit das anspruchsvollste sein. Ich kann dann aber auch damit leben, dass ich nicht alle Einstellungen aufs Maximum drehen kann.
Ein Betriebssystem ist nicht notwendig, hatte mir kurz vor Ablauf des Angebotes, Win8 (*würg*) 64bit zum Schnäppchen (*würg*)-Preis geholt. Ist also vorhanden.

Wegen der Leistungseinschätzung: An meinem Desktop PC nutze ich die HD 5770 Hawk plus den i5-750 bei 1440x900 Auflösung und bin damit eigentlich vollständig zufrieden. Ungefähr diesen Grad bzw. etwas weniger wäre schon schön vom zukünftigen Notebook zu erwarten.

Dann eine letzte Frage zu den Treibern bei Acer: Finde auf deren Homepage für das V5-573G nur drei Treiber, während für das V5-573 alle üblichen Verdächtigen angeboten werden. Kann man die dann nehmen bzw. ist das so üblich bei Acer?


----------



## Hagrid (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Leistungeinschätzung Acer Aspire V5-573G bzw. Alternative?*

Oft im Gespräch sind Geräte der Gaming-Reihe von MSI. So zum Beispiel (in diesem Preisbereich) das MSI GE60 i560M247 vielleicht? 

MSI GE60-i560M247 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i5-3230M / 4GB / 750GB / 660M / Win8] bei notebooksbilliger.de

(Zum Acer kann ich nichts sagen.  )


----------



## Moosach (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Leistungeinschätzung Acer Aspire V5-573G bzw. Alternative?*

An dem gleichen Notebook Acer Aspire V5-573 hänge ich momentan ebenfalls kurz vor der Kaufentscheidung und als Vergleich steht ebenfalls eine HD5770 an, die idealerweise übertroffen werden sollte. Wenn einer dazu also noch sachdienliche Hinweise geben kann, wäre das super. 

@RubinRaptoR: Hast du das Acer irgendwo ohne Win8 gefunden? Ich jedenfalls nicht.

Beim Lesen der Bewertungen zu den MSI GE60/70 bekommt man den Eindruck, dass auf Kosten der Grafikperformance an manchen Qualitätsecken gespart wurde. Das Acer scheint mir ausgewogener zu sein, auch wenn das MSI in Sachen 3D sicher schneller ist.


----------



## combatIII (10. Juli 2013)

Also das Acer ist ein mehr oder weniger Mainstream Gaming Notebook.Grosse Sprünge werden es nicht werden. http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafikkarten-Benchmarkliste.735.0.html und http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Prozessoren-Benchmarkliste.1809.0.html 2 Seiten die man unbedingt besucht haben sollte bevor man sich ein Nótebook kauft.


----------

